# General > AquaTalk >  Where to buy Lava rock?

## stephen chung

Where can I buy lava rock?

----------


## stardus00

> Where can I buy lava rock?


 
Good question....

----------


## stephen chung

> Lava rocks can be found at the LFS, dark red brown color in all sizes. Some use them as decor, some as filter media. It is known to lower PH.


I went down to petmart yesterday and all they have are those mineral stone.

----------


## stephen chung

I went to another LFS he show me a pack of thing looks like aquaclay and say is lava rock..is it?

----------


## daveteogh

Try OTF in Pasir Ris farm... they do have... many different type of rocks.

----------


## bossteck

You can also try this farm at Pasir Ris called Yun Feng, it specializes in Betta Splendens mostly, but there are a few boxes of rocks outside the shop, including lava rocks. It is near Mainland aquafarm. 

Another option would be Tropical International also at Pasir Ris, it is near OTF.

----------


## Aquaculture

If you're staying in the central. I think I saw some at NA... I remember seeing them at Y618 more vividly but it is rather small, maybe about your palm size.

----------


## stephen chung

okok...wil be going to pasir ris area tomorrow. I will drop by those shop.

----------


## Aeon

If it's the brown color type, try NA.

----------


## minx

Does lava rocks alter ph value?

----------


## exotic

hi bro.. you can get some at yishun...juz went these.... till got alot in many sizes..

----------


## stephen chung

I went down to NA this afternoon after waiting for 1/2 hr for carpark. The are many lava rocks. Bought some..thanks guys

----------


## rkoh2020

Hi Stephen, 
May I know "NA" means to ... wanna to buy some Lava Rock too.
Thks!

----------


## Zee

NA means Nature Aquarium. 

*Blk 1, Thomson Road, #01-340, Balestier Hill Shopping Centre, Singapore 300001*

----------


## stormhawk

I got my lava rocks from Green Chapter prior to their move. They should have these available once the move to the new location is completed. There are 2 types of lava rocks seen. One reddish and the other is more darker grey in color. The reddish ones are rich in iron, so if you have these in a planted tank they will help in providing a source of iron for the plants.

----------


## EdwinTay

I got some small (3-6 inches) red ones

----------


## ralliart12

> ...The reddish ones are rich in iron, so if you have these in a planted tank they will help in providing a source of iron for the plants.


Oh, I didn't realise the red ones have tangible differences. May I know how did you find this out?

----------


## stormhawk

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-filters/page3

Find the post by Wright Huntley. Red lava rock and red clay will contain amounts of iron present. How the plants get to that iron, I do not know but the continuous flow of water through the red lava rocks should be able to slowly leech out the iron into the water column. I use a mix of red and grey lava rock to get contrasting colors.

----------


## ralliart12

@stormhawk, thanks, learning interesting tidbits everyday.

----------


## bravobb

Yishun, Seaview and C328 all have lava rocks for sale...

----------


## rkoh2020

Hi All,

Many thanks for all the help !

Cheers.

----------


## des-cindy

i think can find at most lfs..

----------


## David Moses Heng

Other than LFS, can also consider nurseries like Woon Leng, Koon Lee, World Farm, and many others. These folks usually have the big ones. for small ones, World farm at Bah Soon Pah is a better bet. They have tonnes of drift wood too.

----------


## EdwinTay

It's true that red lava rocks have a lot of iron because my plants are very healthy. I use large lava rocks as a base for my waterfall feature & the plants in my glass pond are in the pink of health.

I also used to use lava rocks as apisto caves & amazingly, they actually work. I know some brothers are concerned that the rough surface will scratch them but it did not seem to bother them. Now I have stopped keeping apistos so I have about 30 pieces of small rocks (2-6 inches) available for a token sum.

----------


## bravobb

Which RED lava rocks are you referring to ?
Can tell me which one in the video is closest to the one you are using ? So that next time can get the correct one, if not always anyhow whack...

----------


## ralliart12

> It's true that red lava rocks have a lot of iron because my plants are very healthy...


May I know if you keep _red_ plants?

----------


## xeneryx

Hey, I have some red rock, but im not sure if its lava, trying to sell them. I can whatsapp u the pic. text me 9877 0506

----------


## EdwinTay

hi

The red is actually reddish brown. Very different from the black ones.

Yes, I keep reddish plants. In fact, since the lava rocks come with little holes, I actually stuff my plants (including Amazon sword) in them. I don't have substrates - in fact not even sand, rather little pebbles. So far (abot a year already) so good. Proviso - I find that light is the most impt element for healthy plant growth.

----------


## jonachin

i think most aquarium shop selling it....

----------

